# Bach Flower Remedies



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone every used Bach Flower Remedy known as Rescue Remedy on their birds? If so has it worked? They make a version just for pets that has no alcohol in it and it is supposed to reduce stress. I have to take a couple of my birds for their annual check up soon and they get super stressed  and was looking for a way to reduce the stress they feel.
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I haven't used it but I think it would definitely be a good thing to try before your budgie's vet appointment. :thumbsup:

If you use it with them, please let us know if it does seem to alleviate their stress. :hug:*


----------

